# Atlas MF mill spindle pulley conversion????



## brianp79 (May 22, 2017)

Hey everybody my name is Brian, I am a total noob with this stuff but looking to learn.  I just joined here yesterday, I am currently tearing down an Atlas MF mill. I have a copy of the parts list and drawings pdf from the vinatagemachinery site for reference as I go. For the most part it's going good aside from the oil/sawdust gunk covering most of the parts. 

A couple things though through me a curve, the spindle pulley is missing but has been replaced with drum along with the counter shaft pulley have also being replaced with a smaller drum. There was also this leather strap/belt around the counter shaft and back gear. Does anybody know what these parts are, and has anyone ever seen this conversion before? How would this effect the function of the mill?

Attached are pics of the parts I mentioned. Thanks for any help I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## wa5cab (May 23, 2017)

It would appear that some mis-guided soul turned it into a two-speed machine.  And at the slowest speed.  It won't be very satisfactory operating like that.  

Before I forget it, there is a cleaner copy of the Atlas mill manual in DOWNLOADS.  MMB-5 Rev 6  covers from the original M1, MF and MH through the final M1C, MFC and MHC.

The MF originally had 4-step pulleys on the spindle and countershaft and with back gears was a 16 speed machine.  Locating the 4-step pulleys will be quite difficult.  I don't think that Clausing still has them.  And if they did, the price would reflect current machinery repair parts costs.  The MFA had 3-step pulleys and was a 12 speed machine.  The MFB and MFC had two step pulleys and was an 8 speed machine.  Unfortunately, the 2 step pulleys are going to be far easier to find.  The MFB and MFC together were in procuction for more than 15 years, versus about two years each for the earlier ones.  And you didn't mention them but the motor pulley and outboard driven pulley on the countershaft were 20step pulleys.  I would guess that they were replaced as well.  So you will need to find them, too.  Down at the bottom of the list of Fora you will find a WANTED forum where you can post what all you are looking for.


----------



## brianp79 (May 23, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> It would appear that some mis-guided soul turned it into a two-speed machine.  And at the slowest speed.  It won't be very satisfactory operating like that.
> 
> Before I forget it, there is a cleaner copy of the Atlas mill manual in DOWNLOADS.  MMB-5 Rev 6  covers from the original M1, MF and MH through the final M1C, MFC and MHC.
> 
> The MF originally had 4-step pulleys on the spindle and countershaft and with back gears was a 16 speed machine.  Locating the 4-step pulleys will be quite difficult.  I don't think that Clausing still has them.  And if they did, the price would reflect current machinery repair parts costs.  The MFA had 3-step pulleys and was a 12 speed machine.  The MFB and MFC had two step pulleys and was an 8 speed machine.  Unfortunately, the 2 step pulleys are going to be far easier to find.  The MFB and MFC together were in procuction for more than 15 years, versus about two years each for the earlier ones.  And you didn't mention them but the motor pulley and outboard driven pulley on the countershaft were 20step pulleys.  I would guess that they were replaced as well.  So you will need to find them, too.  Down at the bottom of the list of Fora you will find a WANTED forum where you can post what all you are looking for.



Thanks, I appreciate the help and info. I just picked up a 4 step pulley from an Atlas 6" lathe along with the countershaft pulleys to go along with it. Is this the same pulley system? It appears the spindle is the same as the 6" lathe? My only concern is the pulley gear from the lathe is probably Zamboanga, but I have the steel one from the original I can swap outI'm thinking. Does this make any sense?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianp79 (May 23, 2017)

brianp79 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the help and info. I just picked up a 4 step pulley from an Atlas 6" lathe along with the countershaft pulleys to go along with it. Is this the same pulley system? It appears the spindle is the same as the 6" lathe? My only concern is the pulley gear from the lathe is probably Zamboanga, but I have the steel one from the original I can swap outI'm thinking. Does this make any sense?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I meant zamak, damn phone auto spell correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (May 23, 2017)

Brian,

I can't say for certain, not having the specific parts to compare.  On the MF (which means that your serial number should be 001344 or lower), the countershaft 4-step pulley is the same as the one on the 618.  As are some of the other parts like the shaft.  But the spindle pulley and small gear (not listed separately) are M1- numbers, as are the bushings.  The outside of the 4-step spindle pulley must have the same step to step spacing.  The large spindle gear is an M6.  And the back gear assembly is an M6.  So the center to center distance between the spindle and the back gear shaft or spindle must be the same.  And the spacing between the two spindle gears is probably the same since they must line up with the back gears.  So I don't know what the difference in the spindle pulley assemblies is. All that I can say is that when you have it figured out, let us know.


----------



## brianp79 (May 23, 2017)

Hey Robert, thanks again. I was missing the mill's original counter-shaft pulleys but ended up replacing them with the counter-shaft pulleys from the 618 lathe, I just got those in the mail yesterday. I should be receiving the 618 lathe spindle pulley later this week. When I get it fitted up I'll post some pics, hopefully it works out. I was also missing the M6-428 motor pulley but I did get the drawing from the downloads so I'll try turning one on the lathe. I've also been looking all over the place for a vise, seems like slim pickens' on those, I'd like to get an original Atlas one but if I can't find one I'll figure something out. Also on the hunt for tooling. Thanks again for the help, I'll keep you guys posted on how the spindle pulley works out.


----------



## brianp79 (May 23, 2017)

I forgot, the serial number on the mill is MF 002800


----------



## 34_40 (May 23, 2017)

Hello Brian, it's good to see you here!
I have an MF and we recently figured out that it's also missing the 4 speed pulleys.  Instead I've got 2 speed and it doesn't seem to matter much.
If your able to use a 4 speed setup from a lathe, many will be interested I think.


----------



## wa5cab (May 24, 2017)

Brian,

If your serial number is 002800, you have an MFA.  And it originally came with 3-step pulleys.  However, if the 618 spindle pulley and small gear can be made to work, I would stay with it.  The 3-step pulleys are as hard to find as the original 4-step ones.  I lucked out in that the 3-step pulleys in my mill are still present and in good condition.

Apparently, Atlas changed the pulleys from 4-step to 3-step for some unknown reason but continued to call the mill M1, MF or MH until about the time that they came out with the 2-step "B" models.  Or at least they did not stamp an "A" on any of the nameplates that I know of.  Including mine.

If there is anyone on the list with an MF with 4-step pulleys and if you happen to have the spindle out, please measure the LOA of both the 4-step pulley and the pulley plus gear.


----------



## brianp79 (May 25, 2017)

I got the 4 step spindle pulley in today. It doesn't look like it's going to work out, at least not without some modifications. The I/D for the pulley and bushing is .800, the O/D on the spindle is .875. So my thoughts are maybe replace or ream the bushing on the pulley, or re-create the 4 step pulley out of the replacement drum pictured at the beginning of this post, kind of leaning towards the second option. I say the second option because a lot of the work is already done to the part, I would just need to cut in the V's. Either way I think this would work with the counter-shaft replacement pulleys I have, what do you guys think?


----------



## wa5cab (May 26, 2017)

First thing that I would do is order the two bushings (and two or three of the M6-255 Fiber Washers) from Clausing.  Then I would look at the required pulley ID to fit the bushings versus the OD at the smallest pulley step.  If it appears that there would be enough wall thickness left, I would bore the pulley to take the bushings.  And use the small spindle gear from the flat-belt pulley that you have.  If that doesn't work, then I would try machining the flat belt pulley.  You will have to try to find someone who has an actual M1, MF or MH to get the four diameters.


----------

